# Getter Emperor vs TTGL



## DeusExMachina (Apr 4, 2009)

Clash of the Titans

Getter Emperor


vs TTGL


Who will win?!

Here are some feats for Getter Emperor:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Even though this is from a non-canonical manga, however this is a good gauge of how strong Getter Emperor is. In this scan, it is shown fighting a god-like being that can grow in a galaxy length or possibly bigger 




*Spoiler*: __ 




In this scan, Getter Emperor quickly defeated this god-like being by turning its head into a galaxy.




*Spoiler*: __ 




In this canonical scan, Getter Emperor is so powerful that when Ryoma yell "Change Getter Emperor!", the entire universe quaked.




*Spoiler*: __ 







In these canonical scans, Getter Emperor potential is so great that it will consume the universe. Andromeda Flow, an alien civilization that is capable of time-travelling, tried to travel to the past and destroy Shin Getter in that timeline so that Getter Emperor may not exist. However, Getter Emperor prevents this by crushing the sub-space that allowed Andromeda Flow to travel in Time and Space. It also capable of sending Shin Getter back to its own timeline as well. This shows that Getter Emperor is absolutely capable of manipulating Time and Space.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 5, 2009)

While impressive, TTGL still roflstomps Getter Emperor.


----------



## DeusExMachina (Apr 5, 2009)

TTGL roflstomps Getter Emperor? 
Hahahahaha...no


----------



## skiboydoggy (Apr 5, 2009)

DeusExMachina said:


> TTGL roflstomps Getter Emperor?
> Hahahahaha...no


TTGL is several times the size of Getter Emperor, is easily universe+ in destructive ability and endurance, and is even better at fucking up the time space continuum. Remind me again what Getter Emperor can do against it?


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 5, 2009)

The first two scans are non canon-feats.

The last two are canonfeats, but it doesn't put it on the same level as Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann was causing distoritions between dimensions powerful enough for a 100 million light year across mecha to try and reach out and gab the earth with his bare hands.

Its also capable of attacking something at every point in time all at once. And it can create objects larger than galaxies instantly. It can take an attack with the power output equivalent to the big bang. And don't spout any bull shit that it didn't tank the entire attack. Lord Genome's Lazengan was part of Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann. It would have tanked the attack successfully if he'd stayed in it or not. He only separated so that he could transform the rest of the energy into a form that Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann could use.


----------



## DeusExMachina (Apr 5, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> TTGL is several times the size of Getter Emperor, is easily universe+ in destructive ability and endurance, and is even better at fucking up the time space continuum. Remind me again what Getter Emperor can do against it?



TTGL as a size of a universe? ...uh...how about I make a Demonbane vs TTGL thread and watch TTGL get horribly raped because only Demonbane is the only mecha that is larger than an universe. The other other mecha that shows potential to grow a size of an universe is full potential Getter Emperor since it will eventually devour the universe. TTGL is only like a galaxy or so at best in the Anti-Spiral owns dimension. Also prove how is it "better" at fucking up the time space continuum? Getter Emperor already demonstrated its prowess by literally crushing a sub-space with its bare hand, and sending Shin Getter Robo back to its own timeline.



strongarm85 said:


> The first two scans are non canon-feats.
> 
> The last two are canonfeats, but it doesn't put it on the same level as Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann was causing distoritions between dimensions powerful enough for a 100 million light year across mecha to try and reach out and gab the earth with his bare hands.
> 
> Its also capable of attacking something at every point in time all at once. And it can create objects larger than galaxies instantly. It can take an attack with the power output equivalent to the big bang. And don't spout any bull shit that it didn't tank the entire attack. Lord Genome's Lazengan was part of Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann. It would have tanked the attack successfully if he'd stayed in it or not. He only separated so that he could transform the rest of the energy into a form that Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann could use.



While the first two are non-canonical, however, considering Getter Emperor potential, it doesn't sound so far-fetched. So don't discard it so easily. Getter Emperor is eventually going to devour the entire universe if according to Andromeda Flow. The whole "turning heads into galaxies" doesn't sound far-fetched if you are capable of devouring the universe eventually.

When did TTGL final form is capable of attacking at every single point in Time and Space at once? You better have good evidence to back that one up.

That was all in the Anti-Spiral owned dimension where everything was distorted and seemed larger than what it would have in the actual universe. It was all in the Anti-Spiral works. TTGL just happens to be in the Anti-Spiral's playground. Plus the sizes were already inconsistent since you had Earth that could be as large as a galaxy. 

Also the so-called "big bang attack" was clearly hyperbole since it clearly spawned several galaxies, but not an universe. But hey if the hyperbole were true, then I go say that Getter Emperor is a ever-growing being that will eventually become the size of an universe and devour it because Getter rays are infinite and Getter Emperor uses the infinite Getter rays to do that. 

Heck even in some works had Getter Emperor merged the universe with Getter Rays thus recreating it just like how Ideon did it.

I might as well say it can assimilate the TTGL into its own body if the hyperbole were true. Trust me, it is very very capable of doing it that merge things with and without Getter rays even when TTGL can do the same to things that have Spiral energy. I would tell you how it is formed, but that would be a huge spoiler. Let just says that there tons of things inside of the Getter Emperor like...dinosaurs and such and such.

Also I know what the actual size for TTGL due to word of God, but please don't bring this. Determining Getter Emperor actual size is a headache.


----------



## Ork (Apr 5, 2009)

To put it simply, TTGL and its opponent were the same size, and TTGL's opponent was large enough to grab two seperate galaxies in its 'hands' and smash them together, to fire a big bang in a controlled burst at TTGL. Its big. 

Not sure how big getter emperor is.
The thing is, TTGL is absolutely unbeatable so long as its pilots give out willpower, or spiral energy, the 'spiral' beings were only defeated in the past because Lord Genome gave into despair and fear.

Simons spiral energy, its even inferred that its possible for him to use it to bring back the dead. It has NO limits, so long as he doesnt believe it does.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Apr 5, 2009)

Getter Emperor looks cooler for having a Galaxy for a Torso.


----------



## DeusExMachina (Apr 6, 2009)

Ork said:


> To put it simply, TTGL and its opponent were the same size, and TTGL's opponent was large enough to grab two seperate galaxies in its 'hands' and smash them together, to fire a big bang in a controlled burst at TTGL. Its big.
> 
> Not sure how big getter emperor is.
> The thing is, TTGL is absolutely unbeatable so long as its pilots give out willpower, or spiral energy, the 'spiral' beings were only defeated in the past because Lord Genome gave into despair and fear.
> ...



Getter Rays, like Ide, are stated to be infinite as well. Not to mention that they even have their own intelligence such as choosing Ryoma Nagare to pilot the Getter Emperor because Ryoma is the perfect fighting pilot. This battle is very very close in my opinion.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 6, 2009)

I would still like to see proof of TTGL's size. I keep asking for this databook scan in every thread but I still have not seen it.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Apr 7, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> I would still like to see proof of TTGL's size. I keep asking for this databook scan in every thread but I still have not seen it.



Does the picture in the OP have TTGL standing over the galactic core, or the entire galaxy? If it's the former, he seems to be about the same size as the Gemperor. If it's the latter, he seems to be about half taller, about as tall as the Gemperor's arm is long.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 7, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> Does the picture in the OP have TTGL standing over the galactic core, or the entire galaxy? If it's the former, he seems to be about the same size as the Gemperor. If it's the latter, he seems to be about half taller, about as tall as the Gemperor's arm is long.



Bad way to estimate, the galaxy it spawned on was considerably more massive than the other Galaxies in the screen shot.

Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagan is actually an entire Universe made out Spiral Power.

[veoh]http://www.veoh.com/search/videos/q/Gurren+Lagann+episode+27#watch%3Dv16630269tWtRzMxF[/veoh]

I was only able to find the last episode dubed in English, for the last episode, but it should suffice for providing all of Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann's feats.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 7, 2009)

Unfortunately its also the crappy scifi version, so its got about 5 minutes cut out of it.


----------



## Spiral Nemesis (Apr 2, 2012)

I like how there is the fact that GE's torso is made up of a single galaxy, when the only thing that stood at the same height and strength as TTGL (The Anti-Spiral's Granzeboma) threw whole galaxies at TTGL.  Granted the galaxies were maybe a fourth of the size of TTGL which means GE was about a fourth of the size of TTGL, it was still smaller none the less.  Then not only did TTGL take the hit (hit is such a light word to be used here) of the entire universe being born, but they also had time to transfer it into spiral energy, which then made them Super-TTGL (if we're going based off of the most recent info).  No matter what TTGL has beaten GE.  

Gurren Lagann > Getter Robo


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 2, 2012)

I still have no idea why people equate the energy from 2 galaxies being smashed together to universal level, when there's hundreds of billions of galaxies in a universe .. just because it's called Big Bang doesn't make it equal to the real Big Bang .. that feat is multi-galaxy

I'm talking about the series version though, not movie (they were stronger in the movie, but don't remember by how much), which is likely non-canon



in fact, Anti-Spiral says that they'd eventually create Spiral Nemesis, which would destroy the universe (i.e. have universal DC), but they're not there yet, so it makes sense they're not universal yet either

no idea about the match though


----------



## Calamity (Apr 2, 2012)

Who is Getter Emperor fighting in the first two scans? :ho


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 2, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> I still have no idea why people equate the energy from 2 galaxies being smashed together to universal level, when there's hundreds of billions of galaxies in a universe .. just because it's called Big Bang doesn't make it equal to the real Big Bang .. that feat is multi-galaxy
> 
> I'm talking about the series version though, not movie (they were stronger in the movie, but don't remember by how much), which is likely non-canon
> 
> ...


cause leeron said so
you don't doubt leeron

the spiral nemesis would of *destroyed everything*
remember the anti spiral could create alternate realities


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 2, 2012)

alternate dimensions

dimensions =/= a universe in size


everything is pretty vague, I interpreted it as the full universe


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2012)

TTGL is the size of a couple galaxies not the universe as you can clearly see the anti spiral taking 2 galaxies ,which were almost as big as him, and combining them to form that big bang attack.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 2, 2012)

that's my point

if he actually shot that attack himself, I could've bought it ... but he used the energies of 2 (two) galaxies and called it Big Bang .. 2 galaxies <<<<<<<<<<<< universe

Vegeta has an attack called Big Bang too


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> that's my point
> 
> if he actually shot that attack himself, I could've bought it ... but he used the energies of 2 (two) galaxies and called it Big Bang .. 2 galaxies <<<<<<<<<<<< universe
> 
> Vegeta has an attack called Big Bang too



Vegeta had badassery of the entire universe so of course it was called the big bang


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 2, 2012)

> if he actually shot that attack himself, I could've bought it ... but he used the energies of 2 (two) galaxies and called it Big Bang .. 2 galaxies <<<<<<<<<<<< universe



TTGL throws logic out, we clearly saw the attack creating multiple Galaxies, much more then the energy used to create it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 2, 2012)

maybe they were smaller then the 2 originals

or he added some of his own energy to make it more then 2 .. but it's still a stretch to hundreds of billions for a true Big Bang


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 2, 2012)

They were normal size, and it created many of them. It did show him adding his own energy(it got bigger).


----------



## Coston (Apr 2, 2012)

Getter Emperor (canon) has power equal to a Big Bang when its Getter Ray level is 1200, later it increased to 1800 according to the alien fought with it.

Anyway, why this still ongoing? This was done multiple times and the winner is Getter Emperor, Spiral Energy = an inferior version of Getter Ray.


----------



## Goshinki (Apr 2, 2012)

Coston said:


> Anyway, why this still ongoing? This was done multiple times and the winner is Getter Emperor, Spiral Energy = an inferior version of Getter Ray.



No. Just no.

Regardless Even if it beats tenegn topa it would have to deal with *THIS!*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbDPjrICgVM[/YOUTUBE]


----------

